# virtual sun carbon filter



## shahomy (Sep 18, 2012)

Greetings forum...
I have this fan/filter combo...hxxp://www.virtualsunhydroponics.com/Agricultural/products/VS600F-SET.asp?rt=2
My plan is/was... filt/fan/ins duct/6"kingcobra hood/ins duct/outside...looking inside the filter, i see a lot of charcoal/carbon? debri and dust...even if i empty it out, will i still be sucking a lot of dust/debri through my fan(ruin bearings?) and through my hood(get bulb dirty and the glass dusty, reducing the lite output)?...Anybody used this , or have any thoughts?
Thank you


----------



## pcduck (Sep 18, 2012)

:ciao::welcome: To the Only Place :ciao:

I run mine filter>hoods>fan>exhaust

I wipe the inside of my filter out before using. Or connect fan to filter prior to use and turn on to suck all the dust and debris out first. Then reconnect to your grow room system


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2012)

IMO, it works better if you have your fan pulling air rather than pushing air--you want negative pressure in your room.

I am not running a filter, but I run light>ins duct>fan> insulated duct to wherever.  My fan is located outside my grow space.  The filter can be located on the other side of the fan.


----------



## shahomy (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Duck and reply... so, do you get _any_ carbon/charcoal dust in your hood on the glass? Also, could you share which filter your using?
I`ve shaken the filter out, but there seems to be small pieces and dust still coming out....maybe i just won`t use it, i only paided 50 bucks for it...guess ya get what ya pay for it  .







			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> :ciao::welcome: To the Only Place :ciao:
> 
> I run mine filter>hoods>fan>exhaust
> 
> I wipe the inside of my filter out before using. Or connect fan to filter prior to use and turn on to suck all the dust and debris out first. Then reconnect to your grow room system


----------



## shahomy (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi THG, thanks for the reply...
Yeah, your way was what i had in mind also, but i don`t think this filter was meant to be used that way...it has a cloth sleeve on the outside...i think i have to _pull_ from the filter and then _push_ through the rest(hood,ins duct,outside)....i`ve got it hooked up right now without the filter and it`s _pushing _air out pretty good...
I`m on 10 acres in a real rural area, so neighbors aren`t an issue, the filter would be just for occasional visitors...and i`m all legal also:icon_smile: 



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> IMO, it works better if you have your fan pulling air rather than pushing air--you want negative pressure in your room.
> 
> I am not running a filter, but I run light>ins duct>fan> insulated duct to wherever.  My fan is located outside my grow space.  The filter can be located on the other side of the fan.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 19, 2012)

If your pulling air thru your filter its correct, most people put the fan near the middle of the run, after the hood.


----------



## gourmet (Sep 19, 2012)

By necessity I pull the air out of the tent and push the air through my filter so it is light fan filter.  That is not the way I had it set up when I had a larger tent.  Then it was light filter fan pulling air through the filter and pulling it out of the tent.  But I do what I have room for and now I have to put the filter outside of the tent to have head room for the plants.


----------

